# Heavy duty toilets



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a customer that runs a health care facility and her staff/residents keep breaking toilets. I'm looking for something flush tank but is sturdy. Floor outlet would be prefered. I don't know where to start I was thinking prison type fixtures. The only ones I've found so far are flushometer. This would take a much greater amount of work in order to rough in flush valves.

Do you guys know of anything that would fit the bill? Any experiance with bariatric toilets?


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*how u doing*

hey worked in prision for 16 years! use preasure assited toilets! they r china so they still can break u could check out metcraft or acorn stainless! they may make a stainkless floormount p.a. good luck


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bigdawginc said:


> hey worked in prision for 16 years! what size water u have availabie? have u ever used preasure assit closets? wall hung stainless they would flush army blanket down them! that was always fun 2 remove!!!


What were you in for?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> hey worked in prision for 16 years! use preasure assited toilets! they r china so they still can break u could check out metcraft or acorn stainless! they may make a stainkless floormount p.a. good luck


Yeah pressure assist toilets are pretty common. I don't necessarily need the extra flushing power. I need the durability of the toilet to be better. Either the stainless or a bariatric toilet(for fat a*ses). Just the only ones I've ever seen are flushometer. I can find a big enough water line to run a flush valve but, it would be lots easier to use the existing 1/2" in the wall.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> hey worked in prision for 16 years! use preasure assited toilets! they r china so they still can break u could check out metcraft or acorn stainless! they may make a stainkless floormount p.a. good luck


 
you "worked" in prison? What kind of "work"? Making license plates?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

How are they breaking them? What part is breaking? Are they shimmed properly and grouted @ the floor? Are they breaking the tank?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

There was a company called "great john" that made bariactic toilets.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea they are supposed to be able to hold about a ton of weight,,,


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG GreenPlum I could have went the rest of my life without seeing the pictures in that ad. LMAO  Scarred for life I tell ya.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


>


That thing takes 3/4" jonny bolts....


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Good one AirGap 3/4" closet bolts...........Too Funny :laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I was at a trade show in Chicago when the big john came out. i just stood there an laughed. a big fat guy selling it said there is a need for it. i said there is a need for diet and self control.

that picture is like a train wreck, you shouldn't look but you cant stop


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear Barbara! Great John, paving the way for an unhealthier, lazier America. Fitting that it's a toilet ad. I think that's where we're headed.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> That thing takes 3/4" jonny bolts....


Plastic bolts only. Says so in the book.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

If you need one of these toilets, One of the supply houses here has it on display.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

people are different sizes and shapes, toilets are the same, there is no reason to shun the great john because of its size.

Im 6' 220lbs, I own the Craine Comfort Width Toilet. It has a powerfull 3" flush and is 2" wider than elongated toilets, and I like it better than my Toto Drake.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont think you are the one anyone would pick on. there is a diffrence between a big person and one who just gave up. :thumbsup:



GREENPLUM said:


> people are different sizes and shapes, toilets are the same, there is no reason to shun the great john because of its size.
> 
> Im 6' 220lbs, I own the Craine Comfort Width Toilet. It has a powerfull 3" flush and is 2" wider than elongated toilets, and I like it better than my Toto Drake.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I have a customer that runs a health care facility and her staff/residents keep breaking toilets. I'm looking for something flush tank but is sturdy.
> 
> RW you said they keep breaking toilets, what are they breaking? I have seen several instances were larger individuals(for the PC ) or fat ba**ards (for those who call it at they see it), use the tank or the flushometer as a rest to push themselves back into a standing position. Have had to suggest more hand rails and sometimes a bathroom attendant with a pack mule available to help pull the individuals into a standing position.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> RW Plumbing said:
> 
> 
> > I have a customer that runs a health care facility and her staff/residents keep breaking toilets. I'm looking for something flush tank but is sturdy.
> ...


----------

